
ReactOS 0.4.9 Released with Self-Hosting Skills and Windows 8.1 Identification - jeditobe
https://news.softpedia.com/news/reactos-0-4-9-officially-released-with-self-hosting-capabilities-new-features-522071.shtml
======
jamesgeck0
Direct link to official release announcement:
[https://www.reactos.org/project-
news/reactos-049-released](https://www.reactos.org/project-
news/reactos-049-released)

------
type0
It's incredible how the system progressed over the years. I wish they will be
able to get funding to continue.

------
dzmitry_lahoda
usb boot in next version or next versions.

